# Sesco Model Fl10 Sweeper



## Metro (Nov 12, 2005)

THIS MOUNTS ON THE FRONT OF A FORKLIFT, SESCO MODEL FL10 SELF-CONTAINED,
ELECTRIC START, GAS POWERED HONDA, REMOTE CONTROL, 10' BROOM, RIGHT TO LEFT
BROOM POSITIONS, FULL WIDTH SPRAYER WITH 30 GAL WATER TANK. LOCATED IN DUNEDIN, FL.
MAKE AN OFFER.

Matt Parsons
Metro Equipment Co.
1-800-866-2532
http://ww.metroequipment.com


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Need a big fork lift.


----------

